# iCloud en vrac ?



## HooK (25 Février 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Vous savez si iCloud a des problèmes en ce moment ?
Je voulais restaurer mon iPhone mais je ne vois plus mes sauvegardes ..

Dans gérer l'espace de stockage il me dit : 
Dernière Sauvegarde : Jamais
Taille de la sauvegarde : 0ko

Pourtant il sauvegardait a chaque recharge il me semble.

iCloud Drive semble aussi complètement dans les choux, je vois plus mes documents.
La version sur iCloud.com j'ai l'icône de chargement qui tourne sans fin


----------



## Madalvée (25 Février 2017)

J'ai eu le même souci avec mon iPad mais c'est rentré dans l'ordre vers 19 h.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2017)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci avec mon iPad mais c'est rentré dans l'ordre vers 19 h.


Idem pour moi


----------

